# TTRS Modifications begin....



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

So one week into owning my S-Tronic TT RS. And loving it. Over the next 2 weeks I'll have hopefully all mods done apart from the mirrors which will be taking some time to be made and delivered.

Getting the rear exhaust lip painted hopefully this week. I will have it matched to the body of the car.

Fitting a BlackVue 500 to the car for accident and entertainment purposes.

And swapping the grille out for a black edition one, which should finish off the front end, and compliment the Suzuka Grey.

I will bob some photos up once bits go on the car.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Did you not fancy getting the RS + grill in anthracite?


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice one Brad, all good mods there mate. Any idea what the difference is between the BlackVue 400 and 500?

This might just spur me on to get the carbon splitter ordered


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

jamiekip said:


> Did you not fancy getting the RS + grill in anthracite?


Nah the colour wont look right against the bodywork. Well.... in my opinion. This way it will match the air intake grilles and eventually the Carbon mirrors.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

TootRS said:


> Nice one Brad, all good mods there mate. Any idea what the difference is between the BlackVue 400 and 500?
> 
> This might just spur me on to get the carbon splitter ordered


Go for it... I might see it then like it 

http://www.blackvuehd.co.uk/Blackvue_DR500GW_Wifi.php

I think they have addressed overheating issues, clarity in varying light has improved. A plus for me is the software for this model works on Mac OS. iPhone App creates a live screen and playback etc.... Other than that I dont know. Its the latest one and should be getting it fit by a customer of mine for £260 all in. Giving the Blinder a miss, as its going to be a fortune, and I'm not a careless lunatic! :lol:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Some good mods there , prepare to enjoy the RS even more soon then 8)


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

TondyTT said:


> jamiekip said:
> 
> 
> > Did you not fancy getting the RS + grill in anthracite?
> ...


Just don't go around cutting people up near leeds bradford airport will you ... your car is going to look almost exactly like mine with those mods... I don't want to get lynched due to you not letting people in


----------



## Davio (Jul 31, 2012)

Good luck With the new car, and hope you get the best out of it! Will be looking at your updates on the APR Mod and how this works on the S-tronic car as this is something I have been considering for some time!

On the Blackvue Camera Mod that looks like a worthwhile investment; not sure on the use / option of wifi though as you will need to connect to a wifi access point (with exception of your home) to use this function on your iphone?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

jamiekip said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> > jamiekip said:
> ...


Don't worry, that one man mob may threaten to lynch, but is all puff and wind. If I get any grief ill be sure to put on my finest north eastern accent :roll:

TootRS has a similar blackvue fitted and may offer an insight into its uses etc!??


----------



## mattchaps (Mar 12, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing how this develops. What are your power plans long term, just stage I or do you think you'll go further?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Good stuff! Look forward to reading your thoughts on the Apr tune - make sure you don't get the version with the dodgy Stronic shifting :lol:


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Only benefit of stage 2 is it makes the car semi prepared for stage 3


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

.


----------



## sevy (Sep 14, 2011)

I'll admit I'm jealous! Hope you're pleased with the results tomorrow...


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

My plan is to have cat put back on and go to independent specialist for service and MOT, can't be dealing with Audi tampering with my finely tuned horse


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Glad to hear you are pleased mate, the figures are excellent. The torque does seem a tad optimistic, but as you say same dyno same day offers you a good idea of the increase. The power figures seem spot on, though.

You need to make use of my VBox now :-D


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Good result, knew you'd be pleased with the result! Power seems more or less what you should expect, I think the dyno torque baseline figures are over-optimistic though, but of course the increased % is what matters.

I think when I had MRC mine was showing a touch over 600nm which I thought was high, APR's dyno, so I'm told, reported about 580nm (but it under-reads, apparently) and I'm sure my APR map has a bit more torque than the MRC map.

I expect a Vbox will confirm 0-60 in low 3s and 0-100 in mid 7s with a good launch - would be interested to see!

Awesome sound when you mash it from low revs with the decat and sports exhaust, eh!!


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

I have used Awesomes dynojet a few times in the past and yeah it does tend to read ridiculously high torque. The baseline figures of 383lbft is about 50lbft higher than stock figures so I'd probably take 40lbft off the figures for a more realistic figure. There's no way that it will do that on another dyno. The horsepower figure looks normal though.

On MRC's dyno I think I managed 670nm which was nearly 500lbft of torque. Again, I think this over reads by about 40lbft. Probably more like 450-460lbft Stage 2. Powerplay don't think I've seen APR torque as high as this but may be wrong?

Dyno figures pinch of salt. The less said about them the better really. Complete waste of time and money unless used for tuning purposes. The figures on the tarmac are what counts and your car will probably be mid-high 7's to 100. The second cats don't really add power, you need to get rid of the main one.

You APR guys need to get your asses to a dragstrip and prove your cars, too much talk, not enough action I say. Powerplay I think there are a load of people going at the end of the month on the Marham date. Would be good to see your better APR map beat my inferior MRC one, should be easy for you though, 11secs flat surely? Also new 60 and 100 records are there for the taking too. Your APR will do sub 3 and sub 7 though so no worries whatsoever


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Mitchy where's the meet likely to be? What's the date? I gather Marham is cancelled... New location?


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Sunday 24th at Santapod. I think quite a few of the 30-130 guys are now going drag racing instead on that date. Yes RAF postponed it until August.

I think Harrison is going there in his MRC S tronic RS so yeah would be good for you guys to do a same day comparison. Doubtful there would be much in it to be honest, there's only so much you can do with software based around the standard hardware.

Stage 1 will give you mid-high 7 sec 100's and probably around 11.6-11.7 on the dragstrip. Get rid of the cat and stage 2 tune it and then low 7secs to the ton and low to mid 11's. I would think that would be a reasonable guesstimate on S1 and S2 S tronic

Rob Hardy should in theory have the quickest car with his revo S tronic. He has full stage 2. I only have partial Stage 2 or 1.5 or whatever you want to call it. Rob has the titanium exhaust, race cooler and ITG. He in theory should have the quickest car here.


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

very nice Tondy, my TT got 416.9bhp and 480lbs on Awesome dyno. I'll keep my eyes peeled for you in S manchester.

P.S. there are a load of VAG, cars ( few RS's lots of R32's etc) that meet most Fridays at Krispy Kremes trafford center.


----------



## Davio (Jul 31, 2012)

TondyTT said:


> So APR Stage 1 is on the car... And its massively noticeable, pulls so hard low down now. Feel like im shredding the rubber from beneath me each time I accelerate. Feels more ferocious than the Revo Stage 2 Manual I had for a few weeks.
> 
> *Figures:*
> 
> ...


Very nice results there! 8)

Been inquiring with MRC on a stage 1 map for my S tronic, they've come back with the following views,....

"If ewverything is ok we will remap the car on the dyno and so we can get everything at its optimum and safe. They sually dyno 340-350ps and 450nm-470nm stock, and should go to 400-410ps and 600nm on a stage1 remap."

This sound about right?


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah those figures are about right. Around 410 with just a map and 99 fuel is the norm for a Stage 1. Get rid of the cats and stage 2 will see you up to about 425. Go full Stage 2, probably 440 maximum on the standard blower.

MRC/APR/Revo, you can't go wrong with those, all will produce figures relatively close to one another. I'm not naive enough to believe one is so much better or worse than the other. If setup correctly, all should be within a car length or within a tenth or 2 of one other. Locality/Cost/Support is what it usually comes down too.

Good luck with the map, they are cracking cars once tuned and in my opinion are seriously under rated


----------



## Davio (Jul 31, 2012)

Mitchy said:


> Yeah those figures are about right. Around 410 with just a map and 99 fuel is the norm for a Stage 1. Get rid of the cats and stage 2 will see you up to about 425. Go full Stage 2, probably 440 maximum on the standard blower.
> 
> MRC/APR/Revo, you can't go wrong with those, all will produce figures relatively close to one another. I'm not naive enough to believe one is so much better or worse than the other. If setup correctly, all should be within a car length or within a tenth or 2 of one other. Locality/Cost/Support is what it usually comes down too.
> 
> Good luck with the map, they are cracking cars once tuned and in my opinion are seriously under rated


Thanks Mitchy, Spent a lot of time reading up on the net / forum , more specifically your thorough write ups and this has given me the re-assurance to go down the MRC route. Its not that local to me (traveling from Cardiff)but none of the others are really any nearer , so hopefully any issues with Stronic are ironed out before leaving their workshop!

James


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)

Have fun TondyTT!! 8)


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

.


----------



## Rosso TT (Dec 25, 2010)

Sorry to hijack, but what's involved to get the RS to full stage 2/2+?
cheers
Ross


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

:lol: At the signature

As above, S2 just requires removal of the pre cat. Good gains to be had here, mores responsive faster spooling and better breathing top end. Can add as much to 15hp/30lbft to Stage 1.

Full Stage 2 is the mega expensive bit. Can be £1000 on intercooler, £500 on intake and £2k on full exhaust. £3.5k worth of mods there to perhaps gain another 10-15hp, unknown really how much benefit there is but there's more to it than just peak power, an exhaust for example will be lighter and will change the sound, an intercooler will allow you continual performance without heatsoak spoiling things and the intake will change the sound also and allow it to breathe a little better. Some will happy spend that money for those changes.

It's a very quick car for sure.


----------



## Rosso TT (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks guys for the input, i'm a metal fabricator by trade, so i can fabricate anything for my car from FMIC to TBE.
By looking at the oem exhaust the only restrictive bit ( apart the pre cat) is the end part of it where it joins into one after the resonators.
I measured the total surface area upto that point and equates to a single pipe of a diameter of 3.25 inch.
So by replacing that last section with a pipe of at least 3" and two 2.25" high flow mufflers should give a nice high flow exhaust.  
Ross


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Had the rear diffuser lip painted this morning, crappy day but caught a quick piccy. Think it finishes the back off well, probably the best value modification so far, really chuffed with it.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Looks good - who did that for you and what did they charge? do you need to inform Insurance co?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Got the BlackVue 500 fitted today, great quality and works directly with iPhone.

Black grille also fitted, braving no plates for now as it looks too damn cool. Thoughts Igotone on legality?


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

TondyTT said:


> Black grille also fitted, braving no plates for now as it looks too damn cool. Thoughts Igotone on legality?


LOL. You'll get pulled for sure - sooner rather than later. I know the front plates spoil the grill but we gotta have 'em.

Grill looks pretty cool! 8)


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

igotone said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Black grille also fitted, braving no plates for now as it looks too damn cool. Thoughts Igotone on legality?
> ...


Slap on the wrist or orange jump suit & bar of soap?


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

TondyTT said:


> Slap on the wrist or orange jump suit & bar of soap?


You can forget the jump suit - I don't think you're likely to get banged up with Big Lewy . :wink:

You'd most likely get a £60 Fixed Penalty each time you're caught, but it's also open for the copper to summons you in the normal way in which case I think it's a maximum fine of £1000 at court.

Put the plate on - they're the only unique identification for your car and they're there for good reason. I've been on the wrong end of too many enquiries where several witnesses have all managed to get the number wrong anyway and sometimes trying all the permutations comes up with the right make/colour, but sometimes not.


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

I love the No number plate look. Was thinking about shorter number plate A1 ABC format and maybe a sticker plate on the bumper. Not sure how leagal that is though, was going to get round looking in to it at some point. The rear plate could will benifit from being shorter.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

igotone said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Slap on the wrist or orange jump suit & bar of soap?
> ...


It's not missing for any criminal purposes, simply because its far better looking, ehem, I mean "because I've just swapped out my grille today and need some new double sided tape" (currently the truth)

Why are the yanks allowed to do this, simply not fair! And theyre allowed to shoot people on their daily commute :lol:


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

TondyTT said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > TondyTT said:
> ...


Not all the US - I think it varies from state to state. I'm all for shooting people on the daily commute - I can think of a few candidates.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Speed cameras and TL cameras all target your front plate so most cops will take a dim view. As for stick on plates, they're OK on certain vintage cars - the E-Type Jag being one where they'r e permitted on the bonnet. You might get away with that - strict legalities apart, depending on it being reasonably legible - but again it depends on the luck of the draw with the cop' s attitude.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

igotone said:


> Not all the US - I think it varies from state to state. I'm all for shooting people on the daily commute - I can think of a few candidates.


Are you referring to BMW drivers here? :lol:


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

TondyTT said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > Not all the US - I think it varies from state to state. I'm all for shooting people on the daily commute - I can think of a few candidates.
> ...


LOL. a BMW driver actually let me out of a turning the other morning. 

For some reason it seems to be Passats and people carriers.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

With 'Baby On Board' stickers...


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

igotone said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> > igotone said:
> ...


anything made by daewoo or Kia too !


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Anakin said:


> anything made by daewoo or Kia too !


Hell Yeah -I think I missed the prime candidates!


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

igotone said:


> Anakin said:
> 
> 
> > anything made by daewoo or Kia too !
> ...


Well they're a given anyway!


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

TondyTT said:


> Got the BlackVue 500 fitted today, great quality and works directly with iPhone.
> 
> Black grille also fitted, braving no plates for now as it looks too damn cool. Thoughts Igotone on legality?
> 
> ...


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

I like the idea of a stick on plate. But would make the car look unsymmetrical. That would just bug me lol!


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Tondy, if I was you, I would paint the silver strip under the front bumper gloss black. I'm having that done to mine.

Also have the alum lip in the back, the mesh section above it is being done gloss black and the diffuser underneath is also being done the same


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

billyali86 said:


> I like the idea of a stick on plate. But would make the car look unsymmetrical. That would just bug me lol!


agreed. But may consider as the front looks better this way.... much better.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Definitely need some black elements to complement that colour.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

billyali86 said:


> Tondy, if I was you, I would paint the silver strip under the front bumper gloss black. I'm having that done to mine.


Do it properly and do it in carbon


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

jamiekip said:


> billyali86 said:
> 
> 
> > Tondy, if I was you, I would paint the silver strip under the front bumper gloss black. I'm having that done to mine.
> ...


Even better but you will need carbon mirrors and rear parts too  pricey but nice


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Carbon would be ace


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

jamiekip said:


> billyali86 said:
> 
> 
> > Tondy, if I was you, I would paint the silver strip under the front bumper gloss black. I'm having that done to mine.
> ...


Got any shots from further Away just to see it as a whole? I quite like the bottom brace in the body colour. In all honesty one the mirrors are on, I think it'll be perfect


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

What's the cost of that section Jamie??


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

TondyTT said:


> jamiekip said:
> 
> 
> > billyali86 said:
> ...


Just looked through my phone and photobucket and I haven't... Will get one for you though.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

billyali86 said:


> What's the cost of that section Jamie??


Replacement oem part was £40 or do then getting it finished in carbon was another £100 or so I think.

Matched with carbon rear diffuser and divide along with carbon mirrors looks very nice and subtle to my eye.


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

http://s784.beta.photobucket.com/user/A ... %20TT%20RS

plenty of angles in there,I bought the OSIR part.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

A DaveB 8 Pot brake upgrade is on the way, should be up and running early next month I hope!

Photos to follow.


----------



## sylvainttrs (Aug 12, 2012)

TondyTT said:


> A DaveB 8 Pot brake upgrade is on the way, should be up and running early next month I hope!
> 
> Photos to follow.


So you will need wheel spacers, it's not a problem for you?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

sylvainttrs said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> > A DaveB 8 Pot brake upgrade is on the way, should be up and running early next month I hope!
> ...


I believe the kit comes with a part that extends the stub by about 5mm and gives your rim a bit more metal to sit on rather than hinging most the weight through the 5 bolts. JamieKip or DaveB will be along to confirm or correct me on this. But either way, not a concern.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

it does it's a little "Top Hat" shaped piece of metal


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

robokn said:


> it does it's a little "Top Hat" shaped piece of metal


I think you might have the same setup as im going for Rob... 8 pot? Bright orange by any chance?

Is the offset/spacer noticeable? Im worrying now, god forbid I'll have to space the rear....


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

TondyTT said:


> A DaveB 8 Pot brake upgrade is on the way, should be up and running early next month I hope!
> 
> Photos to follow.


Like this I'm guessing


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

jamiekip said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> > A DaveB 8 Pot brake upgrade is on the way, should be up and running early next month I hope!
> ...


Pretty much but there will be a subtle difference... I'll let you spot it when the time comes.


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Jealous!!!


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

I gather the brakes are ready so should be getting my hands on those any time.

CF wing mirrors are on their way to me, and should be fit next week along with the brakes all being well!

Also if anyone is interested, I have posted in the for sale section, my Matt Alu Mirror casings. PM me if interested.

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=328406


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

.


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

What type of intercooler did you choose?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Joerek said:


> What type of intercooler did you choose?


bought JonnyC's intercooler off him, think its the standard Forge intercooler, not the crazy expensive one.


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Will they still put a stage 2 map on your car with just cat bypass pipes and an intercooler (thought a downpipe was needed)

The reason I am asking is because I have the same things on mine and would be interested in going stage 2


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

billyali86 said:


> Will they still put a stage 2 map on your car with just cat bypass pipes and an intercooler (thought a downpipe was needed)
> 
> The reason I am asking is because I have the same things on mine and would be interested in going stage 2


He's having his precat gutted


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Are the APR stage 2 cars running ok ,now ?
Has anyone managed to do plenty of testing and high speed runs ?


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

So just to confirm.....

When it comes to MOT time, just stick the secondary cats back in and the car should pass? Although this is not confirmed?

I am all for this but do not like the idea of destroying the primary cats, I understand OEM ones are a bit difficult to come by...


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

billyali86 said:


> So just to confirm.....
> 
> When it comes to MOT time, just stick the secondary cats back in and the car should pass? Although this is not confirmed?
> 
> I am all for this but do not like the idea of destroying the primary cats, I understand OEM ones are a bit difficult to come by...


You need the primaries in to pass the MOT, should be fine without the secondary though. I think Pat had his cat removed and stored so it can be reattached for the MOT.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

billyali86 said:


> So just to confirm.....
> 
> When it comes to MOT time, just stick the secondary cats back in and the car should pass? Although this is not confirmed?
> 
> I am all for this but do not like the idea of destroying the primary cats, I understand OEM ones are a bit difficult to come by...


You need a spare in reality, they do come up from time to time but yeah they can be as rare as hens teeth when you actually want one. I bought one from TT Shop for £250 and sold it for £250 and heard of others selling theirs for between £200-300. I believe its £600+ direct from Audi so 50% is always fair game 2nd hand, its something you'll recoup back come sale of the car anyway so It's not a wasted spend, no matter what, you'll have a spare lying around come sale time.

I would ''think'' that OEM 2nd cats in place would be enough, Primary is 400 cell, I believe Secondary are 600-800. If not though, its 3-4hr job to get in and replace each time MOT comes up.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

confused here :? how the hell would a tester know if the primary cat was still in place or not ?


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Mitchy said:


> You need a spare in reality, they do come up from time to time but yeah they can be as rare as hens teeth when you actually want one. I bought one from TT Shop for £250 and sold it for £250 and heard of others selling theirs for between £200-300. I believe its £600+ direct from Audi so 50% is always fair game 2nd hand, its something you'll recoup back come sale of the car anyway so It's not a wasted spend, no matter what, you'll have a spare lying around come sale time.
> 
> I would ''think'' that OEM 2nd cats in place would be enough, Primary is 400 cell, I believe Secondary are 600-800. If not though, its 3-4hr job to get in and replace each time MOT comes up.


Unlikely you'd pass on secondary only, it's not just down to the number of cells - the primaries are there because they get up to operating temps a lot quicker because of where they're located - the MOT will run the car cold (or cold-ish) so the secondary won't be enough.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Jay, emissions failure, not visual.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

I know the car should be at normal operating temperature, oil above 80c.
I obviously haven't put the RS through a test yet,but my Megane R26 was just checked through the OBD socket, no probes or anything for the emissions test.
I thought that would be the standard procedure in the Uk as well for newer cars. ?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Brakes have arrived:







Carbon mirrors will go on the car tomorrow all being well. Photos will follow.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

brakes look good


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

what size are those discs ?


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS (Mar 18, 2013)

Nice brakes! How much do they cost? And where did you get it?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Audi TT RS PLUS said:


> Nice brakes! How much do they cost? And where did you get it?


Find and contact DaveB on this forum. He will sort you out.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

jaybyme said:


> what size are those discs ?


361/362mm by my measuring. They will also fit 18" alloys which is a bonus as I have some for track and winter


----------



## sylvainttrs (Aug 12, 2012)

Which pads did you get?

I'm a little afraid about the pad price for RS4 calipers, because 8 pot, there is 4 pads per caliper, so a complete front set of RS29 is about 650€ !!


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

sylvainttrs said:


> Which pads did you get?
> 
> I'm a little afraid about the pad price for RS4 calipers, because 8 pot, there is 4 pads per caliper, so a complete front set of RS29 is about 650€ !!


This kit usually comes with Pagid Blues/RS4-2, about 450GBP for the B7 calliper.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

TootRS said:


> sylvainttrs said:
> 
> 
> > Which pads did you get?
> ...


This is true [smiley=bigcry.gif] but at the end of the day, you get what you pay for!


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

.


----------



## kamchatka (Apr 11, 2013)

Lovely alloys there Squire!!! Did you get them done locally in Yorkshire?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow those wheels look stunning in that colour, maybe my standard 18s still have some life in them


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Ps. I can picture Cookie Monster going mental in the back. Lol


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

kamchatka said:


> Lovely alloys there Squire!!! Did you get them done locally in Yorkshire?


yes, alloy wheel specialist leeds (garforth)

normally £335

with TTOC 15% discount they were £285 

looking forward to mounting them this weekend.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Patrizio72 said:


> Ps. I can picture Cookie Monster going mental in the back. Lol


haha explains why he falls off the hook sometimes. Need to buy some window suckers instead of wire hooking them up.

The pair were only £10 delivered from ebay. Initially planned on sticking elmo on my front grill where the number plate used to be.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Each to their own, I certainly wouldn't piss on APR or any other map. You're happy with yours and that's what counts, I wanted more grunt with mine but have never looked into what figures mine has as its merely a cruising manual roadster but I can certainly feel the difference, yours is more tuned as a track beast


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Elmo would definitely need a crash helmet with all those insects flying at him lol


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Nice - I'm hoping to get my Pauper's Edition(TM) TT Stage I mapped at Awesome once my insurance is due - was very impressed with them with the other work I've had done.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Some photos from last night, showing off a few subtle mods...


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice road you picked there Tondy


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Patrizio72 said:


> Nice road you picked there Tondy


Yeah good find is that road... Going to be some nice shots when we do the photo shoot!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Imagine a line of TTRS cars all behind one another slightly offset and staggered, would make a killer front view shot on that road


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Some nice shots there, brakes look ace. I do like country TTRS pics, my favourite picture of my old manual Tx RS below..



Jonny posted some nice shots aswell recently, I think they look better from the back than they do the front, bit more aggressive looking.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Looking good tondy. 8) 
Your cf mirrors look so much nicer than the rs ones.


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

wheres the tissues?!  

looks fooking awesome without the front number plate.. ive already been looking at how to get the front plate to feck :lol:

im looking for subtle mods to buy for mine when i take collection ( which is WEDNESDAY next week incidntally [smiley=bigcry.gif] )

is there a centre cat delete pipe? and can anyone link me to the oem looking aftermarket nav headunit that works with iphone 5's .. christ i need to get off this forum before i end up spending a fortune.. as always :lol:!


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

Looking very nice, esp the brakes! Wouldn't mind knowing much these were 8)

Isn't removing the front number plate a bit of a grey area? Could get stopped, may not etc etc!

Phil


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Mitchy said:


> Some nice shots there, brakes look ace. I do like country TTRS pics, my favourite picture of my old manual Tx RS below..
> 
> 
> 
> Jonny posted some nice shots aswell recently, I think they look better from the back than they do the front, bit more aggressive looking.


Very nice pic


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Tondy, if you do not mind me asking...

How much did Awesome charge your removing/gutting/re-fitting the primary cat? Along with the filter.

Also, what will you do come MOT time or if you decide to sell up? Have you got a spare OEM downpipe?

PM me if you would like

thanks


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Got my 18" RS alloys back from the Wheel Specialist in Leeds, (15% TTOC discount) £285... Now fitted with Yokohama AD08's for track use, but are road legal with 7mm+ tread. Very comfy ride compared with the 19"s and no increase in road noise from my 19"s with Toyos 








Cheeky one taken by Awesome the other day:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Big improvement over the standard 18s colour


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

TondyTT said:


> philnotts99 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking very nice, esp the brakes! Wouldn't mind knowing much these were 8)
> ...


Be a bit careful on that one, recently a biker got done for posting how he'd been speeding and plod used web postings to support their case. Think he got bigger penalty in the end...
Would also expect issues if you pass an ANPR unit, as this will flag up on their screen.

Does look good though...


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

TondyTT said:


>


Did you check the wheels were genuine?
They look different to mine.
The filled bit in your spokes goes much further down the spoke than on mine!?!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm the same as yours Jamie, the split spoke isn't filled in as much, Tondy's look different


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

I hear you and Harrison are getting ever so closer to my time  Good efforts, cracking times from both cars. Told you it was addictive


----------



## daz x (Oct 11, 2012)

jamiekip said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


They don't look like the stock TTRS rims to me either.Centre caps are wrong aswell.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Might they be off the A6 or another current model? - seen some new model A6s and Q3s with a similar style wheel to the TTRS 18s

Part number for the TT versions should have 8J in the part number


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Take the wheel off and have a look inside the rim


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

I think it's a winter specific wheel looking on eBay.de
Part no: 8J0601025AR
8J which isn't ideal as the standard 18" wheel is 9J


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

TondyTT said:


> jamiekip said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's a winter specific wheel looking on eBay.de
> ...


Looks like you boys are 1-1 in the head to heads now, 5/100 between you this time, 11.51 vs 11.56 yeah?

Haha, weight is the enemy, he said he was running heavy with full fuel load and stuff in the boot. Spotted your pic on Facebook, head light out for extra air flow (Damn, wish I had tried that now), track tyres on and running from a jerry can to keep the fuel load low. Think someone was trying after all those 12+ sec jibes haha :wink:

Good efforts though mate, every little helps, only 0.14secs behind me now, Harrison only 0.19secs. It's great, that finally, other TTRS cars are putting in very good times. Puts the jealous who said my 11.3 was not possible to silence  You may well find that 0.14 difference in lower weight (take passenger seat out) and in colder temps (<10) I Set my PB in Feb with 6c ambient.

11.51 and 11.56 are certainly not to be sniffed at. Seriously moving. Leader board of verified drag strip runs then...

Mitchy... 11.371 (MRC S2 425bhp) (ST)
Jonny....11.372 (APR S3 600bhp) (Man)
Brad.....11.51 (APR S2 425bhp) (ST)
Harrison...11.56 (MRC S2 425bhp) (ST)
TTShop....11.61 (Revo S3 500bhp) (Man)

Looking nice and healthy there, a win is a win and you beat Harrison on the day so 1-1 in your head to heads and no arguments from me about tuner war bollocks, well done, next time, he said the weight is coming out so I'm sure those times will be beaten again. All good fun, well done [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

No doubt your turn will come when you get knocked off the perch in that top spot Mitchy, you will then want to come back to the fold again and rectify! :lol:

Its probable to say an APR S3 (ST) would do it


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

TondyTT said:


> Harrison managed quite a few more runs than me as I parked up at 2pm with gearbox oil flowing out of the breather valve. This was consequently getting burnt off at speeds as i hit speed. Bellowing white smoke from under the car. Unsure of cause so stopped running.
> 
> Any suggestions welcome.


I bet it looked impressive though  flying down the runway with a trail of smoke


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

A stage 2 car may do it Patrick, a stage 3 S-tronic would blitz it. I set a good benchmark but it's certainly beatable, with a little more loosening up of the 2 cars above and some colder weather and weight loss, then either of these cars above may pip my record. Fair play, I dont mind at all, all the best to them, I've had it now since February 2012 so about time I got knocked off my perch. Sure, there are quicker RS cars out there, the Rothe car on Vons facebook page is ballistic and looks to be a low 10sec car but that hasn't been on the dragstrip yet, there's Matt's car down under that should be in the 10's, and of course JC's car which should manage to get into the 10's too. They just need to get a timeslip from these cars tho.

I'll be back to my drag racing days in a Mk3 RS without a doubt, I do miss my RS but the Mk2 TT feels old and dated to me now and it was the right time to let it go.

You going for this S3 kit Patrick?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Mitchy said:


> A stage 2 car may do it Patrick, a stage 3 S-tronic would blitz it. I set a good benchmark but it's certainly beatable, with a little more loosening up of the 2 cars above and some colder weather and weight loss, then either of these cars above may pip my record. Fair play, I dont mind at all, all the best to them, I've had it now since February 2012 so about time I got knocked off my perch. Sure, there are quicker RS cars out there, the Rothe car on Vons facebook page is ballistic and looks to be a low 10sec car but that hasn't been on the dragstrip yet, there's Matt's car down under that should be in the 10's, and of course JC's car which should manage to get into the 10's too. They just need to get a timeslip from these cars tho.
> 
> I'll be back to my drag racing days in a Mk3 RS without a doubt, I do miss my RS but the Mk2 TT feels old and dated to me now and it was the right time to let it go.
> 
> You going for this S3 kit Patrick?


Nah I think it's not worth the hassle and money with a manual roadster, might do the same as you and wait for the top end MK3 to come out with an auto box this time . This has been my first experience in a performance car and modifications so just slowly easing myself into it


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

TondyTT said:


> Harrison managed quite a few more runs than me as I parked up at 2pm with gearbox oil flowing out of the breather valve. This was consequently getting burnt off at speeds as i hit speed. Bellowing white smoke from under the car. Unsure of cause so stopped running.
> 
> Any suggestions welcome.


Assuming engine is okay, launch control still working, no fault codes logged?

Definitely coming from breather valve on gearbox? Perhaps its just had a bit too much oil in it and it was burning off as temps get hot, just having never noticed it before? Or do you think its something more sinister? Up and down the gears still working 1-7, paddles and gear lever still working, no jerkiness, all still smooth? Any vibrations?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Also had my first track experience 2 days ago driving a Lamborghini LP, GTR and Mclaren, it's now given me a taste for the track! Lol


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

.


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Patrizio72 said:


> Also had my first track experience 2 days ago driving a Lamborghini LP, GTR and Mclaren, it's now given me a taste for the track! Lol


Try it in a "proper" race car like a Formula Ford - great fun


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

beepcake said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > Also had my first track experience 2 days ago driving a Lamborghini LP, GTR and Mclaren, it's now given me a taste for the track! Lol
> ...


Will try it, I've got the bug now!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

They were asking me if I had track driven before as I was confident going round, I said no I'm just a crazy driver. Lol


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

The vauxhall vxr8 drift car they had was good fun though, sounded beastly


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Patrizio72 said:


> The vauxhall vxr8 drift car they had was good fun though, sounded beastly


The place up by Wigan where I did my formula ford day had an elise drift car that you could go round sideways in.. looked mental


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

beepcake said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > The vauxhall vxr8 drift car they had was good fun though, sounded beastly
> ...


Sweet! This one was going sidewards most of the time and the 6 litre engine sound put all the other cars to shame lol


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Patrizio72 said:


> Sweet! This one was going sidewards most of the time and the 6 litre engine sound put all the other cars to shame lol


They don't seem to do the full day one I did anymore. Had a briefing/training thing, then drove an MG hatch round the track with a copilot for a few laps to get to know the course, braking zones etc and to assess you weren't going to kill anyone, then 2 sets of laps behind an increasingly quick pace car (with a break inbetween), then back on the track without the pace car to do another set of laps without anyone in the way :lol:

Loved every minute of it, but it was a full day and I was exhausted by the end - concentrating that hard for so long is hard work


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah it can proper drain you, especially if its a hot day and you're hanging around a lot


----------



## sylvainttrs (Aug 12, 2012)

Tondy, i have a question:
I've just fit the same brake kit as yours, but the Loba one.

The wheel bolts are too shorts for me, the are 25mm long, on stock brakes, about 8mm only are used in the hub, after brake upgrade, only 4mm are in, not enough for me.
I will change it tomorrow, i have some 30mm long.

But here is my main problem, i have a big judder past 110kph, and more speed i go, more the judder is. I will check wheel balance tomorrow as i had a little bit judder before, but not as important it is now!

I think i have a little resonance/harmonic at very little braking, like when you caress the edge of a glass to make some music  And when i drive, i can ear this resonance always, i think one pad is touch the rotors and make this little song for me.

What about yours?


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Did the loba kit come with the hub shims?
This stops the vibration your experiencing


----------



## sylvainttrs (Aug 12, 2012)

jamiekip said:


> Did the loba kit come with the hub shims?
> This stops the vibration your experiencing


What this? Do you have a pics?


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

sylvainttrs said:


> jamiekip said:
> 
> 
> > Did the loba kit come with the hub shims?
> ...


Not to hand but its a metal shim that plugs in to the hub and extends the hub giving the wheel something to rest on (the bell on this system acts like a 5mm spacer).

Contact DaveB1970 on here


----------



## sylvainttrs (Aug 12, 2012)

I can't send PM, i have not enough posts for that.

I mail Loba to ask them why it was not in the kit, i have a trackday on friday, it's dead 

Edit: Loba send me the missing parts asap tomorrow. Thanks to them.


----------



## DaveB1970 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Sylvain

I've just got off the phone with Simon at Loba, its my fault, it appears they were omitted from the packing list. I understand you're racing on Friday.

They will leave tomorrow via FedEx and will be with you Wednesday.

Please be reassured the problem was mine and not Loba's.

The small spigot extender solves the problem, it centres the wheel on the hub perfectly. Don't waste your time getting the wheels balanced.

Here is the item


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

That's the one


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

That's the one


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

I wonder if something like that would solve the problem I have with my ceramic discs's ?


----------



## sylvainttrs (Aug 12, 2012)

DaveB1970 said:


> Hi Sylvain
> 
> I've just got off the phone with Simon at Loba, its my fault, it appears they were omitted from the packing list. I understand you're racing on Friday.
> 
> ...


No problem Dave, this car is part of our GL Racing workshop showroom, so it's important for us to show it at track days. We will on the Vigean Track (Val de Vienne in France) this Friday, i follow letter by letter the Pgid disk bedding to avoid any problem during track:
http://www.apracing.com/Info.aspx?InfoI ... oductID=30

I use PFC08 pads because it's pre-bedding pads, i had too many bedding problem with Pagid, the T° is always too high on TTRS for perfect bedding.

If you have Simon on phone, please tell him i'm sorry for all the mail i send to him.

Just a question, the 8 pot calipers are from R8/Gallardo front or RS4 B7 Front? I'm not sure it's the same, but the RS4 B7 pads fits perfectly.


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

I didnt get that extender in my loba kit!


----------



## sylvainttrs (Aug 12, 2012)

Demessiah said:


> I didnt get that extender in my loba kit!


You have the same kit or only the rotors kit? This part is only necessary when you have the 8 pot kit because the disc bell thickness (8mm vs 4mm the stock rotors).

If you have this kit, you don't have any vibration at high speed??


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Sorry it was just the disks, my bad


----------



## sylvainttrs (Aug 12, 2012)

Nothing received today, the car is unusable for the track day, thanks for the service...PM Dave sent this morning, he read the message but not answer.
Track day is paid, Hostel is paid, and i can't fit the wheel on the car, i'll remember that..


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

.


----------



## sylvainttrs (Aug 12, 2012)

TondyTT said:


> Probably the posts fault!


What do you mean by?


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

The postman/delivery driver is late!

Just refit stock discs for now?


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

SuperRS said:


> The postman/delivery driver is late!
> 
> Just refit stock discs for now?


He can't, he's doing a track day


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

TootRS said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > The postman/delivery driver is late!
> ...


He will just have to carry good cornering speed instead of battering the brakes like a newbie lol.

They could do one track day and then throw em away lol


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

.


----------



## Mc7donald (Jun 27, 2013)

And swapping the grille out for a black edition one, which should finish off the front end, and compliment the Suzuka Grey.


----------



## sylvainttrs (Aug 12, 2012)

It depend the speed you reach on your track day. I've run in Le Mans a couple of month ago, after 3 fast laps chasing a GT3RS, my pedal is gone on the floor, i had to pump the pedal 4 times due to vapor lock before retrieve light braking.

Tomorrow i drive at Val de Vienne (Le Vigeant), depending the configuration, this track have one of the longest straight line, where top speed can be around 250Kph with the Stage 2 TTRS, after that top speed there is a big brake.

My stock disk are out of life (already rectified one time) and completely warp. I will not take any risk on this track.


----------



## DaveB1970 (Mar 7, 2008)

Sylvain.

One reply. These are the facts.

On Monday, my customer asked me to send the spigext's to France, they were booked in for collection the following day, we specified an express service so that the parcel was to be in France prior to 12CET.

Latest pickup on Tuesday with FedEx is 6pm, our warehouse guys stayed till 7pm waiting for FedEx to arrive. They didn't.

Loba was copied in on all emails making these arrangements. Loba can confirm this

FedEx arrived Wednesday 0830.

I personally left for Geneva Tuesday 0800 on an aircraft, due to work commitments its difficult to commit time to Pms and email.

So our warehouse guys tried, we tried to get the parts to you via FedEx express €110 later we could have used a slower service. We didn't.

Just to confirm this *was* our fault, things to go wrong sometimes I struggle to think of anything we could have done differently to get the parts to you sooner. As a group of companies we supply world rally teams, GT teams both corporate and privateers, I personally have driven through the night to get parts to race teams, as a company we do it regularly. If you had been in the UK we would have dropped them off. Only recently I dropped off some brakes for a Time Attack Golf with a 850km round trip as it was heading to Holland the next day. Its what we do.

If you haven't left already the parts will be with you prior to 11am UK time today, I hope you haven't left yet.

I can only take responsibility and apologise and do our best.

Unfortunately the FedEx service guarantee starts on collection so we have no recompense with the courier, they just said they were "busy" on Tuesday night.

Please be reassured we share your frustration.


----------



## sylvainttrs (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi Dave, it's ok now, i received the parts with one day late, but i received it, it's the most important. We were all worried because we don't had any answers to email, messages, calls.. but you just gave the reason.

I just come back from track day, i just want to tell you that this braking system is just amazing, i respect the AP bedding procedure for the rotors, and finish with the PFC procedure for the pads, the PCF Layer was uniform and the braking power was just perfect, no judder, no vibrations, except on the road back to home due to cleaning the cold layer.

Here is a pic after final bedding and the first 3 laps, no deposit, just perfect layer:


The laps:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grTLiFaW ... e=youtu.be


----------



## dak2v (Mar 12, 2011)

TondyTT where did you get your blackvue camera from looking to get one fitted I'm from Bradford

Dak2v


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

dak2v said:


> TondyTT where did you get your blackvue camera from looking to get one fitted I'm from Bradford
> 
> Dak2v


I will send you a PM with details. Its a customer of mine that fits them, he lives in Cullingworth.


----------



## sylvainttrs (Aug 12, 2012)

TondyTT, are you happy with your brake setup? I just had to set a new pair of AP disk (grooved type this time because the drill is not available to AP). First set is completely warped again, after just a couple of hundreds kilometers...


----------

